# Having a hard time choosing a jeacket



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Save on Special Blend Beacon Snowboard Jacket Oh Snap - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

rad. go for it.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Depends on what you want. If you are going for style I can't help you, Im more about function. I plan on getting a Vans UY jacket because I have the pants and the Gore-Tex keeps me dry as a bone. Awesome shit there. Gore-Tex is the way to go in my opinion if you like to stay dry. Otherwise pick what you think looks good.....:dunno:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

kel-C-hotsauce said:


> Save on Special Blend Beacon Snowboard Jacket Oh Snap - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing
> 
> rad. go for it.


that is great and the price is nice- i think i will look into that for myself


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

well i like all of them as far as fashion,which is why its so hard for me to choose.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

special blend is badass but i like the volcom one out of these choices the grenade one looks pretty cool but only has a 5k/5k rating which isnt that good


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

686 looks the best in my opinion. 
8k/5k ain't that bad either, but that's coming from someone who lives in Southern California and rides in cold/wet weather about 2 times a season.


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

5K is shit! So shitty


----------

